# Web Development > PHP Difference between PHP 4.0 and PHP 5.0

## janelyn

I want to know the major differences that exist between PHP 4.0 and PHP 5.0. Someone who had the feel of both versions put your thoughts and experiences here and make this topic useful.

----------


## sripri

One of the main difference I am aware of is in PHP 5.0 has many object oriented technologies than PHP 4.0. Hope we get more differences from someone in this discussion.

----------

